# Pain in left ovary



## hunni12

I'm thinking about heading back to the ER simply because I'm having pains in my left ovary and I am kinda worried. This being my first pregnancy I'm not sure what to think


----------



## KrissyG

Hey there,

I just wanted to let you know, that this is usually normal.
The follicle on the ovary that you ovulated from remains, and is called the corpus luteum. This is what supports the pregnancy in the early weeks until your placenta is mature enough to kick in. It's very busy producing progesterone, and will do until about 10 weeks. As a result you can experience niggling sharp pains on your ovary.

Of course if you are at all worried, or are in very bad pain, then absolutely get checked out.

I just wanted to let you know that I had this in all of my pregnancies, and I'm still getting niggly pains now. I have endometriosis on my right ovary too, so it's a little over sensitive to start with.

K xxx


----------



## hunni12

It wasn't too bad of pain and went away as soon as I got in the car to go haha. First pregnancy jitters are something serious


----------



## Porcelain

My suggestion would be to set up an appointment as soon as they can get you in. It's possible you have a cyst on your ovary (especially if you've had them in the past) and they might need to keep an eye on it.
Also, sharp pains are nothing to mess around with. Pay attention to your body.


----------



## hunni12

There weren't sharp they just felt weird, never had a cyst neither.


----------



## darkstar

I've had them, I think they're pretty normal


----------



## samj732

I had lots of ovary pain around that time too. It's went away now. It hurt but it wasn't anything crippling. There's lots going on down there right now!


----------



## windswept

As someone who had a 10 cm cyst and found out at 7 weeks pregnant, I recommend seeing about it. My pain was so severe that I thought I'd had an ectopic pregnancy though... Best to be safe rather than sorry, but Krissieg is right about some niggles being normal!


----------



## ms sunshine

when I went for my scan the doctor who done it said I bet your getting pain in your left overy I said yeah and he said yes this is the side where the egg has come from so it's normal. if you are worried or it's really bad I would go er but it's probably normal. why don't you ring your doctor and her advice at least it will put your mind at rest x


----------



## hunni12

I see my doctor on the 21st. Its not coming fast enough


----------



## holidaysan

I had them them this time and last time. I wouldn't worry to much hun. I worried myself sick last time. Im 10 weeks now and don't get it anymore 

xx


----------



## hunni12

They came back today, but I guess they are normal since I'm not bleeding or spotting


----------

